# Couple more



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a few more from my recent travels that I just processed

C&C always welcomed

Queens Bath, Kauai







Pear Lake Kings Canyon






Sacred pools, Maui I tried processing this a few times but the rocks just always look alittle unreal to me, I still like it overall


----------



## DerekMellott (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice stuff! I'm a fan of #2.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous work. Love all of them.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome set Love #1 them rays of light get me all the time.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

i see what you mean about the rocks, they don't look sharp on my monitor more like some sort of mush pudding , rocks to me should be brittle and edgy.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 6, 2010)

Each unique and different, but all outstanding.


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 6, 2010)

ann said:


> i see what you mean about the rocks, they don't look sharp on my monitor more like some sort of mush pudding , rocks to me should be brittle and edgy.



These rocks are lava. They _were _mush pudding until they cooled off.

All three are very well done!


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

mush pudding= lava , interesting.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys - 1 and 3 are handheld so might not be as sharp as they could be.

ann I'm curious you are an active critic on this site. Have you ever posted a photo on this forum?


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a good question, but no I haven't. It has crossed my mind, but I haven't gotten around to reducing the size of my images to be able to post on the internet.
They are huge.

I checked the "how to" for posting images, I don't have a photobucket account or a third party host.  I do have a website, but i haven't had any HDR images posted and am am not a subscribing memeber.

send me you email address and i will forward you something.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

I do like to see active members work on here. I think its good to share if you critique. Honestly if someone says something bad about my images and they are in my opinion a bad photographer then I don't take much they say seriously. Like on flickr when someone rips a pic of mine but all their photos are self portraits of themselves or their cats, then I don't give much thought to their opinions. If on the otherhand they have a nice collection then I will give much more thought on their opinions.
That's not to say that someone who isn't a photographer can't have a good eye, but it helps to see the work of your critic


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

understood. i tell my students all the time "if the work doesn't match the mouth my ears shut down.

you can see some of my work here 

Ann Clancy - Photographer, Educator

and I like to think i am a photographer.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing, our approach to photography is definitely different

Are the ones that look like paintings of flowers, photos of paintings or real and then processed to look like oil paintings?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 6, 2010)

Lovely shots!!


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

the flowers are sx-70 manipulated images, the photos were taken of still life set ups  with that film and then manipulated to look as you see. they are not digital , nor processed digitally, done with a golf tee to move the emulsion around.
Since that film is no longer made i have been working on something similar with digital files, but those are film, processed before the emulsion has set.

how is the approach different?  photography is photography. subject matter may vary from individual to individual but it is an expression of our personal vision.

there isn"t a lot of digital work on that site as the fellow who was managing it for me has moved and I just haven't given him a lot of my most recent work; which has been a lot of HDR. Again, i  will be glad to send along an HDR image it you pm me your email address.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 7, 2010)

Approach wasn't the best word and your correct that it is a personal expression. 
I meant I normally do landscapes and cityscapes. Although it has helped me to see work like your own which then gives me a different outlook on how to approach composition of my landscapes. I think I grew a lot as a photographer once I started coming on forums and flickr and seeing people who shoot different subject matters then myself. Even If I don't plan to shoot still life I can learn on a compositional level


----------



## ann (Dec 7, 2010)

Wasn't sure, but the more i thought about it i thought perhaps you might mean landscape.

In the 70"s I did quite a bit of landscape work as i was studying with landscape folks, but decided it wasn't for me.  

It is interesting how what we are drawn to changes (or it has with me) slowly and very quietly and then wow ; one day someone says why pots and pans from Waffle house? I don't know; because it was there !

The still life found me. I teach at an art center and everywhere , everywhere , still life set ups are in almost all classrooms at some time during the year. The painters always wanted to know what a photographer would do so I began, both in black and white and then with Polariod products. Just another one of those things that just happened.  I have thought many times, being surrounded by all those painters worked on my brain on an unconscience level. Even the pottery and jewerly needs good compostion.  In fact a few weeks ago the head of the pottery department and I had a long conversation on this very subject; compostion and pottery.

The creative life is so much fun.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Dec 8, 2010)

something about the water in #2 is kinda sketchy to me

seems unbelievably pixelated, even if it is just rippled or whatever it is

other then that they look great


----------



## myshkin (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes its the ripples, and with HDR you are combining multiple exps so things like waves and ripples become more exaggerated


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Dec 9, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Yes its the ripples, and with HDR you are combining multiple exps so things like waves and ripples become more exaggerated



yes....I am aware of this
In most cases it isn't a big deal but, in my opinion it takes away a lot of power from that picture

if you copied the actual mountain and flipped it, since it is a reflection, 
you can edit it in pretty realisticly

I did this in like 5 minutes, so it's not perfect
but it eliminated most of the rippling


----------

